
1 Funded Immigrant Founder = 159 U.S. Jobs - Gaussian
https://fundersclub.com/blog/2017/02/01/each-immigrant-fundersclub-founder-creates-159-us-jobs/
======
falcolas
How many US jobs are created by funding one US founder? I can't imagine why
the number would be all that different.

Of course, with few exceptions, most of us in the US aren't more than a couple
of generations away from our immigrant roots.

------
poke111
Everything looks good when you only count the benefits without considering the
costs

~~~
chetanahuja
And what are the costs that need to be considered?

~~~
fullscale
how many immigrants do not find employment due to
education/communication/social skills.

~~~
chetanahuja
The US immigration policy is very deliberately focused on giving visas to
highly educated people. A large fraction of the visas are actually granted
_based_ on immigrants already having job offers. And among the rest who are
unemployed, a large fraction is because family members/dependents of, say,
H1-B visa holders are not allowed to work by law.

~~~
mavelikara
> The US immigration policy is very deliberately focused on giving visas to
> highly educated people.

Actually, no. From House Judiciary Committee Chairman Bob Goodlatte's press
release today [1] announcing the agenda for the 115th Congress:

    
    
        The House Judiciary Committee will also work to improve the legal 
        immigration system. The United States  has the most generous legal 
        immigration system in the world. However, we select less than 12% of 
        immigrants on the basis of the education and skills they can bring 
        to America. And it’s only 5% if you exclude their accompanying family 
        members. Other countries, such as Canada, the U.K., and Australia, 
        select over 60% of immigrants based on skills. In order to remain 
        competitive in the global economy, this must change.
    
    

[1] [https://judiciary.house.gov/press-release/goodlatte-
announce...](https://judiciary.house.gov/press-release/goodlatte-announces-
agenda-115th-congress/)

------
bjourne
The implication of that article, that immigrants > natives is wrong and is
fuel for the altright sentiment.

~~~
jaredklewis
I don't think that was implied.

That immigrant founders tend to be amazing people statistically makes a lot of
sense. The US government doesn't just hand out visas. They go to highly
educated, successful people. So when comparing the highest achievers from
another country with the average achievers from our own country, of course
immigrants look good. Comparing our highest achievers with highest achievers
from abroad would yield a more even comparison.

There are of course also seasonal worker visas and such, but those immigrants
are not the ones founding companies (nor stealing jobs unless you want to
break your back in a field all day).

~~~
dikdik
So we should invest more in education so we can have even more highly educated
people?

We should also make it easier for people to take risks (one of the most common
attributes of successful entrepreneurs is that they came from upper-
middle/upper class backgrounds) by providing a better safety net for those
that want to venture out on their own. Socialized healthcare, investing more
in education so citizens aren't mired in debt, etc are ways to do that.

I would venture that at least half of successful entrepreneurs are not special
or exceptionally brilliant, but they are intelligent- enough, well-off enough
to take "risks" over and over, and connected-enough to get others to help with
those plans.

We have a massive pool of Americans that could do a hell of a lot more for the
country if everyone were given the same opportunity that the top 10% get.

------
CptJamesCook
Yes, but for every job created in SV, 5 are probably wiped out in middle
america lol

~~~
forgotmysn
that's not really relevant. those jobs will be wiped out regardless of who
makes the software.

------
arbuge
Also significant impact: funded immigrants that have founder children.

For example, Steve Jobs' biological father was from Syria.

~~~
throwaway37482
Steves Jobs will be in theory blocked from entering the US if he was a british
citizen.

~~~
grzm
He wasn't a British citizen and he's no longer with us. I understand the point
you're trying to make, but certainly you can find an better example.

------
fd5773
The USA is the most immoral country. Name any other country that, by stealing
the best and brightest away, leaves so many other countries impoverished by
the dispossession of that talent.

------
ChefDenominator
Why is this an argument against blocking immigration, and not an argument
against bombing those people?

